# Hyatt Reservations Question



## Steve (Aug 31, 2011)

If I mostly like to vacation in June and July, would I be better off owning a Hyatt week in May...or in September?  I know it makes a difference in terms of when you get your points and when you reserve the time you want, but I'm not sure if it is best to own before your preferred vacation time or after.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Steve said:


> If I mostly like to vacation in June and July, would I be better off owning a Hyatt week in May...or in September?  I know it makes a difference in terms of when you get your points and when you reserve the time you want, but I'm not sure if it is best to own before your preferred vacation time or after.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve





Steve,

How many points are you looking for?

If you buy anything in may ususally it will be low point weeks

While if you buy in September some resorts have 2000 point weeks. Sedona has great 2000 September and May weeks at good prices with lowest fees around.    I think personally a September week would work better snice then you have more time to get something if June/July does not work out youhave all summer options at all the Hyatt resorts.


Either way June/July will open up 6 months prior.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve said:


> If I mostly like to vacation in June and July, would I be better off owning a Hyatt week in May...or in September?  I know it makes a difference in terms of when you get your points and when you reserve the time you want, but I'm not sure if it is best to own before your preferred vacation time or after.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Steve, I honestly do not know the best answer to this, I use my Hyatt more as an II trader than for club use.  However, the strategy that I personally took was to try to obtain a week that was about 6 months prior to what I anticipated the most difficult club reservations would be.  For me, that meant getting a May/June week to put me in good position to obtain Christmas/New Years club reservations.  The rationale behind this is that if a Hyatt owner does not reserve their owned week, it automatically reverts to club use on the Sat six months before the deeded week.  This does seem to be the most reliable time point at which one can pick up these reservations.  Thus, my conclusion is that a June week is your best bet for reservations Dec-Feb.

By Feb, I must make the decision to deposit in II or keep my points with Hyatt.  Thus, my week 22 is not ideal for late winter & spring reservations- but this is only because I value my points more in II than I do in the Hyatt system.  If you just want to use in Hyatt, week 22 is great for reservations Dec- May.

The big negative is getting summer weeks.  It can still definitely be done, your Hyatt points can still be used for 6 months after your deeded week.  However if you cancel a reservation during that 6-month-post-deeded-week timeframe (ie the limited club use period), then there is a chance you will have trouble using your points before they expire because LCUP points can only be used to make reservations 60 days out or less.  If you want summer reservations, I'd personally look for a Dec or Jan week.

H


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry I am on my iPad and it is hard to edit on IPad.

What I meant to say is that if you need to cancel a reservation in LCUP, it can be hard to use those points to rebook a new reservation because of the 60 restriction.

H


----------

